# Brother QL-700



## Trebuchet (Aug 24, 2015)

Is there anyone who has managed to get the Brother QL-700 working? Driving myself crazy trying to figure this one out and now need a little help or a pointer to another thread. Thanks everyone.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 24, 2015)

The ptouch driver at http://www.diku.dk/~panic/P-touch/ is apparently the only support for this printer.  Further documentation is available at http://www.undocprint.org/formats/page_description_languages/brother_p-touch.

At this moment, there appears to be no FreeBSD port.  Consider making one: https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/porters-handbook/.


----------



## shepper (Aug 24, 2015)

You can base some of the port on OpenBSD's ptouch-driver port.


----------



## srobert (Aug 28, 2015)

Trebuchet said:


> Is there anyone who has managed to get the Brother QL-700 working? Driving myself crazy trying to figure this one out and now need a little help or a pointer to another thread. Thanks everyone.


Brother has a Linux driver available for that printer.  I managed to get a similar Brother printer running under FreeBSD using Linux emulation.  The page I referenced for how to do this is down.  But I searched and found a similar page http://www.reynoldsnet.org/freebsd_brother_cdw.html.  The most difficult part is usually editing the scripts to reference proper FreeBSD locations in the file system and FreeBSD device names.


----------

